# feeders



## water boy (Jan 15, 2004)

At what size should i start my RBs on feeders? My 1.5'' and 1'' are currently mixed in with some cichlids (only for another 2 weeks), so when i put the feeders in the cichlids mostly eat the while the Ps just scavenge what they can. So when will my Ps start to take down their own food?


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

When I had p's that small, they were hunting down feeders already. I think it depends on there appetite.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

FEEDING SECTION*MOVED


----------



## 360 (Dec 3, 2003)

bah...feeders suck


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

i think as soon as there spots apear, just give them proportionally sized feeders


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

p's are mean carnivores very early, feeders would be fine now, but i do not suggest it as a primary source of food







fatty much better food is available (shrimp, krill, etc)


----------



## 360 (Dec 3, 2003)

p's LOVE shrimp


----------



## water boy (Jan 15, 2004)

Y i got em on shrimp and bloodworms rite now and feeders once every week or 2. when the cichlids are moved and the Ps develope some territory, i think they start to eat the feeders. When i first put them in the tank they were actually nipping at the cichlids. Maybe now that they realize that they can get away with foods that are much easyer to catch and eat they will only eat that. i dont know if they are smart or lazy...


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

they should start eating feeders and its because you have em mixed with the with other fish thats why they can't get to the food fast enough.


----------



## killer piranha (Jan 23, 2004)

why do you want to feed them feeders n e why?


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Are diseases not a problem when feeding ps feeders?


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

BigChuckP said:


> Are diseases not a problem when feeding ps feeders?


 raise your own feeders - that way you know where theyve been. When my cons breed, my bf is using them as feeders for his p's.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

If you really want to start with live foods, I'd go with community fish, like tetra's or barbs/danio's first, instead of feeders. They are faster, so better practice, and if they survive, you have some neat tank mates.

Besides that, community fish are much less dirty, thus less risky, to use, although each and every object taken from another tank (animals as well as plants or decor) can introduce parasites or diseases in your tank...


----------

